# Marriott's Shadow Ridge Villages - $800 - Sun - June 26 for 7 nights



## 1sue01 (May 18, 2022)

One of my party cancelled .  It is for Sunday June 26 fo r 7 nights.  This is way below what it rents for when Iused my points.  It normally goes for over $1900 for the week.  
I will accept Paypal or Zelle for $800

You can eithe remail me or text at 714.396.9399


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2022)

Size?


----------



## dadof2boys (May 23, 2022)

Hi There,

How many bedrooms is this unit? 

Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sue01 (May 23, 2022)

Sorry its a 2 bedroom 2 bath

Hi There,

How many bedrooms is this unit?

Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sue01 (May 23, 2022)

Sorry ,  Its a 2 bedroom 2 bath.  I tried to add it but cant figure out how to.  




1sue01 said:


> One of my party cancelled .  It is for Sunday June 26 fo r 7 nights.  This is way below what it rents for when Iused my points.  It normally goes for over $1900 for the week.
> I will accept Paypal or Zelle for $800
> 
> You can eithe remail me or text at 714.396.9399





DeniseM said:


> Size?


2


----------



## 1sue01 (May 27, 2022)

Bump.  Still available for a 2 bedroom/2bath for Sunday, July 3 for $800


----------



## 1sue01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Bump

dates Are Sunday, June 26-July 3 for a 2 bed/2bath . Marriott Shadow Ridge.  Resort has a small water slide, poolside cabana’s and elevators.  Asking $800


----------



## 1sue01 (Jun 7, 2022)

NO LONGER AVAILABLE.  RENTED.  THANK YOU ALL FOR LOOKING AT MY RENTAL


----------

